# DS #4247: Blue Dragon: Ikai no Kyoujuu (Japan)



## Chanser (Oct 5, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5462^^


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yey its out at last... Although not many people will be happy to hear that there is an Anti Piracy measure on the menu screen... try clicking all three... it will not proceed to the game... just reverts back to the menu... oh well... hackers will be on to it shortly i'd say


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 5, 2009)

inb4noobflood


Yay! Yet another great release day this is! Like Yoda talking I am!


Ontopic: Shit. Damn you whoever invented AP! *raises fist* I was hoping to play this... Meh, it'll be hacked in 2 hours or so, who am I to complain?


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 5, 2009)

nice to see it being out, Ive been waiting for it^^


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Oct 5, 2009)

Took some time to be dumped GBAtemp it was already possible to download it at RU

*EDIT*: Quickly deleted the warez link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 srry for mistake


----------



## WeakNiZ (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone have a game trailer of this? I wana see how its like, since the actual game is piracy protected.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 5, 2009)

Will this ever get a localization?


----------



## m_babble (Oct 5, 2009)

This looks pretty fresh.
Hope it comes out in English.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks kinda cool,I will probably try it. Maby.


----------



## Dragonlord (Oct 5, 2009)

Is/are the gameplay/controls the same as with the prior titles? I didn't like it at all. Very buggy and not responsive at all.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 5, 2009)

well looks like a cool game, i didnt like the other one " blue dragon plus"
it wasnt much fun and the story wasnt so interesting, i hope this one is beter


----------



## HunterJ (Oct 5, 2009)

awesome this is what a true blue dragon game shud be like!!!


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 5, 2009)

Screens look pretty cool.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 5, 2009)

is it like the old one or do u manually get to control ur player instead of giving him comands?


----------



## Retal (Oct 5, 2009)

Cool cover resolution bro


----------



## Chanser (Oct 6, 2009)

Had to reduce the boxart size a little bit, the original resolution was over 1920x1700!


----------



## mgsfan (Oct 6, 2009)

works with no problem on cyclos 1.56 b3


----------



## GlennTheMage (Oct 6, 2009)

EZ Flash Vi Reverts back to Menu I Reckoned it would be AP


----------



## outgum (Oct 6, 2009)

tried on R4 Upgrade Revolution Frimware R4i V1.11b And Gets to menu and doesnt let you start.
I'd Agree on AP!


----------



## Triforce (Oct 6, 2009)

FIX for the title screen hang

00149988: 0C 36
00149AE0: 7A 7B

Personally tested on R4 with YSMenu, works fine.


----------



## outgum (Oct 6, 2009)

Could you give me a quick run down on what exactly i have to do? 
What program do you suggest?


----------



## Triforce (Oct 6, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Could you give me a quick run down on what exactly i have to do?
> What program do you suggest?


Download easy patch tool ??????? Ver.0.1b from Nagoaka Station

open your nds file with this tool and paste the code then hit patch:


----------



## outgum (Oct 6, 2009)

Applyed "Patch" To rom and is now working on an R4 Upgrade Revolution!
Firmware being used is R4i V1.11b
Thanks TriForce

EDIT: First thoughts about the game is so far no updated soundtrack and second, a bit more character customisations would be nice


----------



## .Darky (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice, can't wait for the english version...

>_>


----------



## nori2nori (Oct 6, 2009)

*How to play Blue Dragon on your DSTT and R4*


1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Note: 
This path is not only for Blue Dragon.  Blue Dragon is one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.




The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 6, 2009)

Can I play this game locally? Like wirelessly with another DS?
Soz for being a newb, but I cant read the Japanese text >.


----------



## .Darky (Oct 6, 2009)

^ Yes, you can.


----------



## 911good4u2 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you TriForce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It works on AK2I too

By the way, how can I found those codes in the games with this kind of matter? Can you providing me any suggestion or method.

Thanks again


----------



## kwanying (Oct 6, 2009)

911good
which patch did you use? and are you using akio 1.5, cause my hang when saving.


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 6, 2009)

.Darky said:
			
		

> ^ Yes, you can.



Wheres the option for it? 
Is it at the start menu or like a town member? o.o


----------



## outgum (Oct 6, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wheres the option for it?
> Is it at the start menu or like a town member? o.o


When you start the game, im asumming theres

New Game
Load Game
and then Wifi cause there is the Wifi symbol?


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 6, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want to play it on the net, just locally, like pokemon


----------



## cloud_gackt (Oct 6, 2009)

Triforce said:
			
		

> FIX for the title screen hang
> 
> 00149988: 0C 36
> 00149AE0: 7A 7B
> ...



thanks 
it's work


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 6, 2009)

i guess anti piracy is becoming more famous and piraters also seem be hacking much faster than before
screenies for who wants it
http://nintendods.gaming-universe.de/screenshots/795-1.html - cool aint it?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 6, 2009)

strange, i did that hex thing, but when it comes to the save screen, it just freeze there, using ak2 when it happened.

Guess i'll try again with a clean rom.


----------



## 911good4u2 (Oct 6, 2009)

kwanying,

I use the patch that triforce providing us znd I am using AKAIO v1.5, you need to hold down the A button while the game is loading


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 6, 2009)

darn, i see, i thought the new akaio has that new auto dma thing going on, thanks 911


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 6, 2009)

poor mrfatso
remember save related issue
just use old DMA


----------



## clegion (Oct 6, 2009)

so is the game good?


----------



## GSDS (Oct 6, 2009)

Triforce said:
			
		

> FIX for the title screen hang
> 
> 00149988: 0C 36
> 00149AE0: 7A 7B
> ...



Hey i have an r4 but i dont unserstand how to use this code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i know you use it on cheat editor (i think) can you please tell me.


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2009)

no you dont use it on cheats... download that patch on one page and then load the rom and copy that hex code in to the box below... and press the button on the bottom and it will patch... then presto it will work


----------



## GSDS (Oct 6, 2009)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> no you dont use it on cheats... download that patch on one page and then load the rom and copy that hex code in to the box below... and press the button on the bottom and it will patch... then presto it will work



dont mind if you call me a noob...but i have no IDEA


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2009)

im not implying you're a noob.... on page 2. there is a link to a patcher... download it, drag the rom onto the patcher and then in the box below copy that code in, press the "????" button on the bottom to patch the rom with the hex code, this will overwrite the Anti Piracy that is in the rom, then you will be able to continue to the game after selecting new game,load or wifi... This game is great, hope it gets localized


----------



## GSDS (Oct 6, 2009)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> im not implying you're a noob.... on page 2. there is a link to a patcher... download it, drag the rom onto the patcher and then in the box below copy that code in, press the "????" button on the bottom to patch the rom with the hex code, this will overwrite the Anti Piracy that is in the rom, then you will be able to continue to the game after selecting new game,load or wifi... This game is great, hope it gets localized


thanks alot...time to switch laptops because i dont think its work on mac xD


----------



## Giratina3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Dont mention it... hey pm me your msn [ if you have msn that is... ]


----------



## GSDS (Oct 6, 2009)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> Dont mention it... hey pm me your msn [ if you have msn that is... ]


i added you...i downloaded the patch.exe and i dont know what to do next


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Triforce (didn't know you had an account here) and nori2nori for the patch!


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 7, 2009)

so far the patch is working for me.any other AP checks in the game


----------



## outgum (Oct 7, 2009)

As far as i know, There is not another AP check.... YET. 
But i have noticed the game is quite... Slow, as in laggy? 
Is anyone else getting this?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 7, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> As far as i know, There is not another AP check.... YET.
> But i have noticed the game is quite... Slow, as in laggy?
> Is anyone else getting this?


no the game has been fast for me,maybe its your SD card?


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 7, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> As far as i know, There is not another AP check.... YET.
> But i have noticed the game is quite... Slow, as in laggy?
> Is anyone else getting this?



The game is laggy in large maps, I don't think its a hardware problem.


----------



## Djermegandre (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, hopefully they will either be able to improve on that in the (hopefully) US release. They should also think about getting new music tracks for any later installments seeing as it gets old hearing the exact same music over and over again


----------



## canx13 (Oct 15, 2009)

cool played the first DS version was awsome till the number of the party reached over like 20 r smthing then it got stressing but the real time battles are nice. and this one is 3D im gonna certanly play it but not far i guess bcause its a jap version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope u guys translate menus fast


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 28, 2009)

Another Blue Dragon game?
Is this one a Tatic RPG or a standard one?
From the screenshots it looks like a normal RPG.
I hope this one comes out in the USA like the last one did.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 28, 2009)

This is a standard hack and slash rpg with shadow allies of course


----------

